

An Open Letter to the Harvard Community - gill
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2013/5/7/Ferguson-Apology-Keynes/

======
dandrews
Ah yes, Harvard: bastion of political correctness that excoriated Larry
Summers. I hope Professor Ferguson gets better treatment than President
Summers got.

